# Best Tetris Player?



## PCwizCube (Sep 20, 2008)

Is this possible?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_tmFUWu9bI


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2008)

In japan, there is some form of MMO tetris. (not exactly MMO like Warcraft, but it is Multiplayer with a fair amount of people.)

Its amazing.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Sep 20, 2008)

holy crap.....!


----------



## tim (Sep 20, 2008)

Is this possible?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2008)

Appears to be a speed-tetris-machine, i.e., intentionally designed to let the player play very fast, just like we have our speedcubes. Very neat.


----------



## Faz (Sep 20, 2008)

its nakaji!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome blockbuilding. He'd be good with the Heise method.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought I was good at tetris!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Sep 20, 2008)

Invisible Tetris?!?!?!


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> Awesome blockbuilding. He'd be good with the Heise method.



It looks like Fridrich to me. But he does LL on R face in one look.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 20, 2008)

Woah, that ending where the pieces turn invisible was amazing.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh I didn't stick around to the end...
But the beginning where he is just going fast is definitely possible, especially since the machine seems to be designed to allow him to go fast as Stephan said.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 20, 2008)

BLD tetris would be awesome 
The machine lets you see all the pieces in order, then you memorise and play!


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 21, 2008)

if you look in the upper left hand corner you can see that he was using the hold button a lot too, the held piece changes every few seconds. he is really good.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 21, 2008)

How the heck did that guy do invisible tetris???? That was innsaaaaannnnnne!!!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

i think i have the UWR for DS tetris endless marathon.


----------



## mati rubik (Sep 21, 2008)

BDF tetris???

I's amazing


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 21, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i think i have the UWR for DS tetris endless marathon.



what is your score?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 21, 2008)

idk lemme check...

EDIT: 21217220


----------



## Escher (Sep 21, 2008)

holy **** thats a good score... i thought i was pretty good. clearly outclassed here!


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 21, 2008)

@thepizzaguy92,
Is you DS's top half broken?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 22, 2008)

one of the hinges. haha how could you tell?


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 22, 2008)

My hinge is broken, too. Mybrother's DS hinge is also broken.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 22, 2008)

mine is totally dead. I won't even turn on anymore


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 22, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> mine is totally dead. I won't even turn on anymore



just like my iPod, haha, the screen cracked, so i had to do everything by "feel", i just pressed the menu button like 4 times and scrolled to the bottem to get shuffle... then the battery stopped charging, so needless to say, i dont have an iPod. haha


----------



## Stefan (Sep 22, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> 21217220


Aren't there people who have reached 99,999,999?


----------



## tim (Sep 22, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > 21217220
> ...



Maybe?


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow. 15 hours of tetris in a row... I get bored of tetris after 5 minutes


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 22, 2008)

well, that sums that up. haha

I'll get to 99999999 soon


----------

